# Bluetooth on 2006 Pathfinder ?



## Pathfinder-1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Help....is bluetooth available on the 2006 Pathfinder LE ? I am ordering the NAVIGATION system....

Thanks


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

No, I have not read that it has it.


----------



## kkerley33 (Jun 26, 2005)

Xeno said:


> No, I have not read that it has it.


Hey all,

For those looking for bluetooth handsfree...I highly recommend the Parrot ck3100. Most of the pathfinder competitors make bluetooth part of the high end packages and even as a stand alone option it will cost in excess of $450 to get put in. 

You can pick up this parrot kit for under $160 on ebay. It has a digital screen to see numbers, does voice dialing and will integrate with your stereo. You will need to get professional installation...Dealer will charge 3 hrs labor...most cell phone or stereo places will do it for under $100.

They also make a version for about $150 more that has GPS receiver built in if you have that option on your phone or PDA. I have heard on other boards that it will work with computer software but do not know for sure.

Hope this gives you all some ideas....I just wish I would have had the Parrot Car kit and the Ipod adapter installed at the same time...would have save $100.

KKerley33


----------



## KSpider (Feb 9, 2006)

Correct, no bluetooth in US pathfinder...


----------

